# Cranberry Harbour Castle Collingwood



## dukebigtom (Feb 24, 2009)

A while back, I seem to remember there being a post about a possible new pool on the same side of the resort as the Harbour.  (Near the water.)

Anyone know anything about this?

Thanks,

BigTom


----------



## cds62 (Mar 29, 2009)

We were at Cranberry Harbour Castle last summer and there was NO pool near the water, even though it stated that there was one. I was vey disappointed with the resort and the pool area. From Harbour Castle you had to drive or walk approx. 1 mile to get to a pool. The pool reminded me of one you would have in your back yard, not at a resort. Depending on what you are using to trade into this resort, you may be very disappointed with this resort, much as we were.


----------

